# My first time didnt hurt as bad as Momma told me it would



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Installed this rpz for a landscaping contractor yesterday. how do you support them outside? i used a 4” pipe hanger into the brick. 

Tear it up boys. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd run copper into the ground so that it's got a stiff leg to stand on.

Why an RPZ for landscaping?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Split ring hanger and threaded rod. Did you test it with those test cocks against the wall?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We usually put riser clamps with the ears cut off and threaded rod into the wall.

I've had to do it up to 6" or 8" pvc pipe full of water for an olympic pool.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, split rings with stand-off brackets. 

Copper or sch 80 pvc into the ground.

Is it deep enough?
Is that cpvc glue on pvc?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

https://goo.gl/images/kX2cfk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I weld so any brackets I need I can make myself...and give them a good coat of rustoleum paint..


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Alan said:


> I'd run copper into the ground so that it's got a stiff leg to stand on.
> 
> 
> 
> Why an RPZ for landscaping?




so he didnt want copper down stream of the valve, I assume that is so if he needs to make an adjustment to his sprinkler control box location he doesnt have to call me back. 

RPZ is code here I believe. It tees directly off their water main supply just past their meter. Dont want to be drinking dog **** water now do we. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Toli said:


> Split ring hanger and threaded rod. Did you test it with those test cocks against the wall?




yes, and its not right up on the wall its 5 inches off, you can access the screw ports


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Yeah, split rings with stand-off brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yup according to oatey its ok, just not ok to use glue and primer on cpvc. 

anyway its the second time this year ive used that all n one. I want to get rid of it and its on the truck so....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve installed a butt load of vacuum breakers for irrigation companies. Don’t know why but I really don’t enjoy it. That’s what we have to use around here. I’ve installed maybe a half dozen RPZs for other systems. I was always taught to adjust the ports for easiest access. For two years I helped my Master do annual inspection of RPZs and VBs. He stopped testing when he accidentally left his test equipment in the truck one winter and it froze and broke. 

I thought about getting certified once, $250 for 15 minuets of work isn’t too bad. He was going to sell me his equipment for cheap, and the certification class is about $1k, iirc. We would do three to four inspections a year, so when his equipment failed I decided it really wasn’t worth the investment.

We install a lot of Liberty water driven backup pumps. They come with a BWV installed but the state of Michigan doesn’t care. We have to put in a watts 9D for code. Probably 5 years ago we put one in at a major reno in a township ship here. Inspector had a hissyfit over the 9D. “I’m the State inspector for backwater prevention! I wrote the code book! You need an RPZ!” All we found in the code book was saying that it needed backwater protection... nothing about an RPZ. But sometimes you have to kneel before a God, or someone who thinks he is.

Don’t get me wrong, backwater prevention is a great idea, but taking it to extremes is ridiculous.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I’m certified to test backflow devices, unfortunately in CA the going rate is lowwwwww


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

in my area 10 years ago the course from the water company for testing backflow was about $1000.00, I never took it, wasnt worth the time, I spoke with another plumber in the supplyhouse last week about backflow testing and now every year you have to go for a follow up course for a full day, so now you lose that day of work and have to pay a few hundred for re-certification..fk that waste of my time, even some of the smaller villages are turning away from the backflows as its too expensive for them to keep track of testing and notifying people and are going to double check valves..instead of RPZ valves.. go figure..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois mandates an RPZ for submersed irrigation period. All installations must be registered with the State $75.00, All test reports submitted to water purveyor. Annual inspections mandated. That depends on how well the municipality keeps records and sends out notices. We just went with a third party to monitor our program for my municipality.

Testers must register with them. Test results uploaded to their website. I think they charge $25.00 to upload. I think tests go for about $100.00 or so, not sure. Annual notices sent out by third party. Don't get them the results, they notify us. We contact property owner and let them know with supply test report, prove it has been removed or face disconnection.

Illinois must be a licensed plumber first. Then you can take a 3 day course, $525.00. after passing the test and getting your C.C.C.D.I. license, it is annual $25.00 fee to keep it up. Must have your annual CEU (4 hours minimum) for your plumbing license accounted for first.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in my area 10 years ago the course from the water company for testing backflow was about $1000.00, I never took it, wasnt worth the time, I spoke with another plumber in the supplyhouse last week about backflow testing and now every year you have to go for a follow up course for a full day, so now you lose that day of work and have to pay a few hundred for re-certification..fk that waste of my time, even some of the smaller villages are turning away from the backflows as its too expensive for them to keep track of testing and notifying people and are going to double check valves..instead of RPZ valves.. go figure..


Watts 700 double check here for every residential/commercial backflow, RPZ for every thing else.


----------

